# Shepton Mallet @ The South West Motothome Show, Bath & West Showground, Shepton Mallet



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Mallet @ The South West Motothome Show, Bath & West Showground, Shepton Mallet*

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The South West Motothome Show, Bath & West Showground, Shepton Mallet in Shepton Mallet, Somerset starting 07/09/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=961

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## salfy (Feb 22, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

salfy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Confirmed booking.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We need more attendees for this rally else it gets cancelled.

This show is now being run by WARNERS NOT Stoneleisure so hopefully it will be a good show

So come on you lot get adding your names to the rally list PLEASE



Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone PLEASE


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its looking very much like we cancel this rally as we need at least 11 attendees

If any of you are thinking of going to Shepton can you please add your names to the rally list a.s.a.p

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi Jacquie

we are expecting to going to shepton but unfortunately cannot confirm till a little nearer the time

shepton had gone down hill a lot over the last couple of years but hopefully with warners on board it will be 
a lot bigger show again


barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking closes on *30th August at 2pm* just in case any of you want to go, as its looking like a non starter for a rally pitch you will be put into General camping

Jacquie


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jacquie

would it not be possible hold off cancelling till the pre booking closes

i am sure more would book nearer the time 

as for me a very ill 80 year old motorhomer friend is in hospital and not doing very well he is positive and is saying he also wants to go now that warners have taken over.

last year we both went and he was saying he had never seen it so small


barry


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Pre booking closes on *30th August at 2pm* just in case any of you want to go, as its looking like a non starter for a rally pitch you will be put into General camping
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jac
There is still some time before the closing dates don't give up yet.:serious:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I will give it to 29th but we must have another 10 booking PLEASE


Jac


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> I will give it to 29th but we must have another 10 booking PLEASE
> 
> Jac


C'mon people I will feel lonely on my own :crying:


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Please confirm us Jacquie....have just booked with Warners! 

Sundial


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
I have just confirmed you for this rally,see you an Lincoln
Scottie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

BOOKING CLOSES TOMORROW WEDNESDAY 23RD AT 2PM FOLKS

MORE PEOPLE NEEDED PLEASE

Jac


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jac

please add us to the list we will pay at the gate

barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

powerplus said:


> hi jac
> 
> please add us to the list we will pay at the gate
> 
> barry


Barry it's a Warners show if you want to camp with us you have to book today Warners will not let folks paying at the gate into the club areas :frown2:

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

BOOKING FOR SHEPTON CLOSES TODAY AT 2PM



ANYMORE COMING


Jac


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jac

just booked with warners

so please add us to the list

barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*BOOKING NOW CLOSED FOR SHEPTON *

Well we got 5 of us so Warners say we can still have our own little pitch, look forward to seeing you all there

Jac


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

That is kind of them..........not their usual attitude!!!!!

Look forward to seeing you then
T & J 
Sundial


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 

good of warners to be accommodating

possibly hoping for future attendance 

looking forward to the weekend away

barry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hiya 

off to devon for a couple of days then shepton on thirsday

see you all there

barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well we have landed at Shepton we have a nice big pitch for 5 of us, for those of you that have been to Shepton and know the layout there we are where West Country Motorhomes used to have their pitch in the round bit centre of exhibits we are on grass and it's reasonably level.

If you are coming via the A37 from Bristol about 6 miles from Shepton the road is CLOSED so you have a nice detour round the villages to get to the Showground with no signs but if you turn left where the closed signs and barriers are follow that road till you come to a fork in the road take the right fork and this will bring you onto A367 right turn at junction upto next junction turn left and your then back on A37.

When you arrive at Showground do not come in main entrance go further down road for campers entrance then you will be sent all round the Showground and end up near the main entrance turn left just before entrance, come up that road and pass FUN turn 2nd left and we are just second row in on left.

Hope that all makes sense if you get lost ring me on 0797 026 5683

Look forward to seeing you all soon

Jac. & John


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Well we have landed at Shepton we have a nice big pitch for 5 of us, for those of you that have been to Shepton and know the layout there we are where West Country Motorhomes used to have their pitch in the round bit centre of exhibits we are on grass and it's reasonably level.
> 
> If you are coming via the A37 from Bristol about 6 miles from Shepton the road is CLOSED so you have a nice detour round the villages to get to the Showground with no signs but if you turn left where the closed signs and barriers are follow that road till you come to a fork in the road take the right fork and this will bring you onto A367 right turn at junction upto next junction turn left and your then back on A37.
> 
> ...


Cheers Jac, will arrive Friday 3-4pm


----------

